# Crazy about Emblematic Ties



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Recently I've become entranced by traditional, narrow emblematic ties. I've been trying to wear them once a week when I teach. I think they add a touch of fun and my students have reacted well to them.

So far, I have the following:

beagles (navy background)
dolphins (tan background)
beavers (brown background)
polar bears (burgundy background)
sharks (navy background)
koala bears (navy background)
elephants (navy background)

Anyone else big on emblematics? If so, which ones do you have and which ones would you like to find?

I'd like to find:
Hippos
Eagles
Goldfish


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm also a teacher and the students always comment on my ties...I have:

purple RL with orange deer
yellow and blue houndstooth with beagles
blue/white horizontal stripe seersucker with green dragonflies


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Penguins
Cheetahs
Pink Elephants
Currency Symbols ($, Euro, Yen, Pound)
Squirrels
Lions
Oni (my avatar)


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

*Hippos*

Well, here's one of the emblematic designs for which you pine:

https://jpressonline.com/neckwear_emblematic_detail.php?ix=50


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sir Cingle said:


> Well, here's one of the emblematic designs for which you pine:
> 
> https://jpressonline.com/neckwear_emblematic_detail.php?ix=50


Thanks for that Sir Cingle - I'll definitely have to get that tie :aportnoy:


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

AldenPyle said:


> Penguins
> Cheetahs
> Pink Elephants
> Currency Symbols ($, Euro, Yen, Pound)
> ...


Oh, now squirrels definitely have to go on my list. Hopefully I can eventually find one with squirrels and acorns.


----------



## JimmyG (Jun 10, 2008)

*Squirrel Tie*

Check Lands End on line. I think I saw a squirrel tie (with acorn?). Actually I think it's a take on the old "even a blind squirrel finds an acorn" line but you might want to check it out. Multiple colors offered.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

I'd love something with owls! :icon_smile: Any suggestions?


----------



## burton (Nov 11, 2007)

TweedyDon said:


> I'd love something with owls! :icon_smile: Any suggestions?


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

TweedyDon said:


> I'd love something with owls! :icon_smile: Any suggestions?


https://www.jpressonline.com/neckwear_emblematic_detail.php?ix=52

Out of stock online, unfortunately. Perhaps available in store.


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

TweedyDon said:


> I'd love something with owls! :icon_smile: Any suggestions?


When we had a standard retail incarnation we had a tie catalog almost exclusively devoted to woven emblematic ties with a "twist". For example, our owl tie had all owls and one owl had breasts. We called the tie "Hooters". We still have some of the old mailers which I will send to anyone who would like one. Some of the ties are still available. With the Christmas season approaching, a few of our most popular Christmas ties - Moon Over The North Pole, Fireman Santa, Santa With a Heart On - are still available.
Paul Winston
Winston Tailors
www.chipp2.com
www.chipp2.com/blog/


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

*Houndstooth*

Here is the beagle houndstooth tie I'll be sporting tomorrow:


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

oh and I saw 2 of the owl ties from J Press on Ebay recently....also J Press is responsible for the currency tie


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

^I picked up one of the green owl emblematic ties from Press on Ebay. It's a real beauty and I'm currently in love with it. The seller seems to have a bunch of Press ties and puts them up for auction piecemeal. I didn't win the first owl tie he put up, but a later one. So he may have some other owls that will soon find their way to the 'bay.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks for the heads-up, Sir Cingle! I'll have to keep a look out.... Thnaks, too, to burton and TDI Guy--that Lands End is appealing!

I'd also like an emblematic with hedgehogs on it. I suspect that this is unlikely to transpire, though...


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm a big fan of emblematics. And thank you for calling them by their proper name and not by their JCrew name.



Cardinals5 said:


> Thanks for that Sir Cingle - I'll definitely have to get that tie :aportnoy:


I have the Press hippo tie in navy blue, and one in maroon with copper hippos. Also have the blue in a bow. They used to make one in dark green. Sadly, I missed the boat on that one.



paul winston said:


> When we had a standard retail incarnation we had a tie catalog almost exclusively devoted to woven emblematic ties with a "twist". For example, our owl tie had all owls and one owl had breasts. We called the tie "Hooters". We still have some of the old mailers which I will send to anyone who would like one. Some of the ties are still available. With the Christmas season approaching, a few of our most popular Christmas ties - Moon Over The North Pole, Fireman Santa, Santa With a Heart On - are still available.
> Paul Winston
> Winston Tailors


The best thing about the Winston "twist" emblematics is that they look like classic, staid ties from a distance. Perfect for the office Christmas party. It's not until you get up close that it becomes clear what's really going on.

Boring from afar, fun up close. Rather tradly, eh?

JB


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

I am much more inclined towards repps than emblematics. However, I do have a tortoise and hair emblematic from Press that I am quite fond of.

TweedyDon: Given the range of animals that Press features on their emblematics (including puffins and llamas) I wouldn't say that hedgehogs are out of the question.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Some from memory:

Club/Society Emblematics
GOP Elephants
Flags
Ducks
Jack O Lanterns
Thanksgiving Turkey
Four Leaf Clover
Gnomes w/ Beer Stein
Clipper Ships
I Love NY
Christmas Trees
Christmas Wreath
Cape Cod Whales


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

I, too, love true emblematics! I only have a few, but they are among my favorites:

Shamrocks (J Press)
Skull & Crossbones (Vineyard Vines)
GOP/Elephants (several, incl. Atkinsons, Brooks Bros, Breuer)
Christmas trees (BB)
Irish Harp (Ben Silver)
4 Provinces (J Press)
Currency (can't remember the maker, but looks just like Press' offering)
Griffon (Ben Silver)
Alma Mater
Several with crests (similar to those offered by Benson & Clegg)

I love the Press hippo one, but haven't gotten it yet. We should have an emblematic tie exchange!


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

Irish harp--BS
Middlesex Wasps FC--BS
Inns of Court--BS
Royal Engineers--BS
Stuart Royal Arms--BS
Lighthouse--LE, 1984 vintage
Pheasants--LE, 1983 vintage
Four Provinces--JPress
Oxford--BS
Essex--BS
Flying Mallards--JPress
US Army Officers' Eagle--BS
Federal Eagle--BS

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

Does anyone know who carries a penguin tie? 

My son is quite fond of them and asked me why I had hares, elephants, and pheasants but no penguins.


----------



## Cool Cal (Jan 19, 2007)

I know that vineyard vines offered a penguin tie, although I am not sure if it is still available. J Press also has a few options.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Try Press https://www.jpressonline.com/neckwear_emblematic_detail.php?ix=64


Cowtown said:


> Does anyone know who carries a penguin tie?
> 
> My son is quite fond of them and asked me why I had hares, elephants, and pheasants but no penguins.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

^I bought a Banana Republic penguin emblematic a year back. Probably not in stock anymore. 

Dachshunds anyone? Looking for one of those.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

^Here's one:

https://www.chipp2.com/dachsund-necktie-p-408.html?breed_id=45

For dog breeds, Chipp 2 has you covered.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

*Palm Tree*

I forgot my Palm Tree tie by Tommy Hilfiger


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

In response to AlanC's request.....









L to R
Oxford University Shop
J.Press
Eljo's


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

That tortoise and hare from Press is fantastic - I have emblematic envy.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Is the Tortoise and Hare tie one of their current offerings? If so, it is a must have (in my book)!


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

Pictures? Here are mine from a post in 2007:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=595960&postcount=38

Thread was called "Emblematic Embrace" initiated by the inimitable Squire.

Scott


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

I believe the tortoise and hare tie was purchased spring '07.

Naval Gent: :icon_hailthee:

And I can only imagine you may have added a few since then.....


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

My fever for emblematics hasn't abated since I started this thread quite some time ago. I was reorganizing my ties tonight and thought I'd snap some pics.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

The Philadephia Academy of the Natural Sciences offers dinosaurs, I believe T-Rex and Triceratops.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Ben Silver has carried dino ties in the past, not sure about now.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Cowtown said:


> Does anyone know who carries a penguin tie?
> 
> My son is quite fond of them and asked me why I had hares, elephants, and pheasants but no penguins.


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

*Teddy Bears?*

I had, but have worn it threadbare, a burgundy background teddy bear emblematic from the long gone Burton, Ltd., in NYC, that is probably 30 years old. I can't bear (ahem) to throw it away and can't really wear it, so I need to replace it. Any thoughts?


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

See couple of vintage chipp ties in there:icon_smile:


Cardinals5 said:


> My fever for emblematics hasn't abated since I started this thread quite some time ago. I was reorganizing my ties tonight and thought I'd snap some pics.


updated link since I last posted on this https://www.jpressonline.com/neckwear_emblematic_detail.php?ix=23
Depending on how threadbare you could have the tie turned into a bow tie or D-ring belt these folks can do it https://thecordialchurchman.bigcartel.com


Valkyrie said:


> I had, but have worn it threadbare, a burgundy background teddy bear emblematic from the long gone Burton, Ltd., in NYC, that is probably 30 years old. I can't bear (ahem) to throw it away and can't really wear it, so I need to replace it. Any thoughts?


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

There's a certain emblematic sold on the Mister Mort site that I plan on getting someday. I think it would be even better as a bow, but we'll see.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

C. Sharp said:


> See couple of vintage chipp ties in there:icon_smile:
> 
> Depending on how threadbare you could have the tie turned into a bow tie or D-ring belt these folks can do it https://thecordialchurchman.bigcartel.com


I think I have 3 or 4 Chipp ties in those pics. I've seen more on ebay, but let's just say they wouldn't be appropriate for my job.

I have another vintage Chipp - Beechcraft airplanes on a brown background made for the company - that I'm going to have the Cordial Churchman turn into a bow tie (the original tie is 4+" wide!!!)


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

A PSA to CenTex members-the 346 store in San Marcos got in quite a few of the slim ties from last year-BB crest emblematics and stripes in a few colors (some XL) in addition to a number of solid colors still available.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

AdamsSutherland said:


> There's a certain emblematic sold on the Mister Mort site that I plan on getting someday. I think it would be even better as a bow, but we'll see.


A bow tie might be a little easier for others to read, being closer to eye level. That could be good or bad. 

*https://tinyurl.com/y9shw4a









*


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Very nice collection, Cards. Emblematics have just recently become my favorites, and this thread does nothing to help my fever for them.


----------



## M. Morgan (Dec 19, 2009)

Arghghgh -- this thread's making me jealous/regretful. In high school I wore a bunch of great, perfect-width hand-me-downs -- pheasants, quails, one other featuring fowl, an outline of my home state, the logo of our state university (the last two belonging to my maternal grandfather). All were on a navy blue background.

I've discarded all of them and don't see any of them here with me in DC -- I hope that I've passed them all down to my brother rather than given them to Goodwill
When I head home in the next few months I'll check my brother's closet for them. Lots of fun to wear, though I think I got rid of them because they were very short ties and often the thin end never reached the loop.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

For anyone who can use shorter, narrower woven emblematics, some Marshalls/Maxx have a few Polo RL boys' ties that have retail price tags of $59.50, for $16.99. They are reduced to $10 at some of the stores, and should be at all. Overlooked price markdowns are not rare at M/M. There are two lengths - short and shorter. They're hand-sewn in China rather than mens' in Italy.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi, could some one please tell me the meaning (if any) of this emblem on a Ben Silver tie?


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

crs said:


> Hi, could some one please tell me the meaning (if any) of this emblem on a Ben Silver tie?


Scottish Thistle...


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ I can't see the details very well, but the first thing that came to mind was "King Cotton"


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks. So I would not be claiming membership in some club if I wore this tie on St. Patrick's day?


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

crs said:


> Thanks. So I would not be claiming membership in some club if I wore this tie on St. Patrick's day?


You'd be wearing a Scottish emblem on the Irish holiday...

Seems to make sense with the rest of the way this forum is going...


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

crs said:


> Thanks. So I would not be claiming membership in some club if I wore this tie on St. Patrick's day?


I guess one could argue that you are claiming membership in this club:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ulster_Scots_people

Nothing wrong with that. The Irish flag isn't green, after all, it's green, orange, and white.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

OK, I will choose a different tie as I have no known Scotch ancestry. In fact this one will soon wind up on the thrift exchange. Thanks for the info; this is why I asked.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

I'll take it 

As a member of the Saint Andrews Society of New York, I think it only proper...


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

It's not just a thistle. It's a winged thistle, an occultically significant Pictish Druid symbol.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Taliesin said:


> I guess one could argue that you are claiming membership in this club:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ulster_Scots_people
> 
> Nothing wrong with that. The Irish flag isn't green, after all, it's green, orange, and white.


----------



## TradMichael (Apr 13, 2006)

Ok, can any of you brains tell me what the symbol on the second-last tie here's all about? It looks to me like a candle & quill inside a double circle ...


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

TradMichael said:


> Ok, can any of you brains tell me what the symbol on the second-last tie here's all about? It looks to me like a candle & quill inside a double circle ...


Don't know, but I love that plaid with the ducks.

I saw this similar one recently by Psycho Bunny that made me chuckle


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

I cannot abide emblematic ties.

I would sooner wear a tie featuring a Homer Simpson motif.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

"I'd also like an emblematic with hedgehogs on it. I suspect that this is unlikely to transpire, though..."

Tweedydon. I just found a cool hedgehog tie for you.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

TradMichael said:


> Ok, can any of you brains tell me what the symbol on the second-last tie here's all about? It looks to me like a candle & quill inside a double circle ...


My guess is a think-tank or a society of somesort.

The candle & quill with the circles must refer to knowledge or enlightenment...


----------



## M. Morgan (Dec 19, 2009)

Senator Webb's book is a fantastic, fantastic book.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

EastVillageTrad said:


> You'd be wearing a Scottish emblem on the Irish holiday...
> 
> Seems to make sense with the rest of the way this forum is going...


:icon_smile_big:


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

ZachGranstrom said:


> "I'd also like an emblematic with hedgehogs on it. I suspect that this is unlikely to transpire, though..."
> 
> Tweedydon. I just found a cool hedgehog tie for you.


Wonderful--thank you!


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

M. Morgan said:


> Senator Webb's book is a fantastic, fantastic book.


Senator Webb's labouring under a misapprehension regarding the topography of this neck of the woods on page 186, para. 3, sentence 1. An obvious mistake to we remaining indigenous ******** within a three and a half gallon joy ride amongst the undulating paved farm-to-market cow paths.

(That other green tie's The Society Of Insomniacal Calligraphers. I was kiddin' about 'winged thistle" but one dare not kid about SOIC. It's a serious malady.)


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Left to right
Autumn leaves
Santa and holly
Sailfish
Naval War College
Elephants


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

An interesting-looking bicycle emblematic from a company called FIGS. Silk from Italy, tie made in the U.S., if I understand correctly. I do wonder about the width, though. Their standard ties are a bit too narrow for me, 2.63 inches.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

This is why thrifting is the ultimate experience in clothing shopping.
https://i692.photobucket.com/albums/vv284/advantagecp/chipp.jpg


----------



## Bernie Zack (Feb 10, 2010)

paul winston said:


> When we had a standard retail incarnation we had a tie catalog almost exclusively devoted to woven emblematic ties with a "twist". For example, our owl tie had all owls and one owl had breasts. We called the tie "Hooters". We still have some of the old mailers which I will send to anyone who would like one. Some of the ties are still available. With the Christmas season approaching, a few of our most popular Christmas ties - Moon Over The North Pole, Fireman Santa, Santa With a Heart On - are still available.
> Paul Winston
> Winston Tailors
> www.chipp2.com
> www.chipp2.com/blog/


How are you with emblematic bow ties? I'd be real interested . . .


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

If Mr. Winston were to design a "bull sh*t" emblematic tie (use your imagine--akin to Mooning Santa), would anyone be interested? PM me if so.

JB


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Joe Tradly said:


> If Mr. Winston were to design a "bull sh*t" emblematic tie (use your imagine--akin to Mooning Santa), would anyone be interested? PM me if so.
> 
> JB


Joe, this is about the most sensible post I've read on the forum today. Thanks for a smile :icon_smile_big:. As for the ties themselves, I'd love to have one but don't think I could wear it at work (maybe some faculty meetings :devil.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, it'll be fairly subtle, it'll look like a cow emblematic with one "cowpie" off center.

JB


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Joe: That sounds like a fantastic tie. I'd certainly buy one. I'm a happy owner (and wearer!) of the Chipp "F-You" tie, so you can certainly count me in!


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

I really dig those ties (I have the Santa on the turlit among the elves), and I hope this one gets enough support (but I likewise doubt I'd buy it).


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Gents, the fantastic Chipp "Bullsh*t" tie has arrived. I've got a few to send on. $35. Let me know if you'd like one by PM.




























Best,
JB


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

That's a great looking emblematic, Joe. Paul did an excellent job.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

crs said:


> OK, I will choose a different tie as I have no known Scotch ancestry. In fact this one will soon wind up on the thrift exchange. Thanks for the info; this is why I asked.


Scots or Scottish, never Scotch, Scotch is a drink, or a wooden wedge for stopping a load from moving.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Not mine, but I like it. It's from Psycho Bunny


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Cards, I am going to hold you responsible for my emblematics fever. I don't have any as of now, but I've seen this thread a few times now since you started it and I have the bug now.


----------



## HalfLegend (Aug 1, 2010)

Ah anyone know of a good one with penguins on it? It's my schools mascot and I'd love to get one.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

HalfLegend said:


> Ah anyone know of a good one with penguins on it? It's my schools mascot and I'd love to get one.


J. Press!

Love those monkeys.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

How about this old Chipp



HalfLegend said:


> Ah anyone know of a good one with penguins on it? It's my schools mascot and I'd love to get one.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ I was just about to post that one.

I think several forumites were looking for owl emblematics at one point.









A traditional theme from Gieves and Hawkes


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

C. Sharp said:


> How about this old Chipp


that is one hilarious emblematic!


----------



## HalfLegend (Aug 1, 2010)

So tempting...but I just cant stand poly ties. Oh being picky sucks...


The Rambler said:


> that is one hilarious emblematic!


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

LOL, I was the same way when I was young. I was part of the generation that cast off poly. Now that I am old and sentimental I give Chipp a free pass. I think if there was any man in America that can make Trelene look good or could sell me a Trelene tie it would be Paul Winston. See one of his blog posts here https://www.chipp2.com/blog/?tag=funny-neck-ties . Also he has ties in silk now, do not know if penguins are among them. His contact info is +1 (212) 687-0850 p. or shoot him a PM he is a member here. Having an eye for Chipp ties I have seen folks in the WAYW thread sporting ones in the dubious fabric and they go, as far as I can tell completely undectected by most people as to their true fabric content.



HalfLegend said:


> So tempting...but I just cant stand poly ties. Oh being picky sucks...


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Joe Tradly said:


> Gents, the fantastic Chipp "Bullsh*t" tie has arrived. I've got a few to send on. $35. Let me know if you'd like one by PM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just received a Chipp bullsh*t tie in the mail from Joe Tradly. And...I love it. It's a great looking tie, and it's a perfect complement to my collection of Paul Winston whimsical neckwear. And, unlike many of the NOS ties Paul has sold me, this one is 100% silk. I have a committee meeting in a few days, and I plan to wear this tie to it. Believe me: No other tie fits the bill on this occasion like this one.

I think Joe has a few ties left. So get one from him! A Chipp tie is a perfect addition to the trad wardrobe.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Cardinals5 said:


> I think several forumites were looking for owl emblematics at one point.


Dash it--I should have checked this thread earlier!!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Just for posterity...



Trip English said:


> Two of the most interesting emblematics I've come across on today's thrifting:
> 
> Tools:
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Sir Cingle said:


> I just received a Chipp bullsh*t tie in the mail from Joe Tradly. And...I love it. It's a great looking tie, and it's a perfect complement to my collection of Paul Winston whimsical neckwear. And, unlike many of the NOS ties Paul has sold me, this one is 100% silk. I have a committee meeting in a few days, and I plan to wear this tie to it. Believe me: No other tie fits the bill on this occasion like this one.
> 
> I think Joe has a few ties left. So get one from him! A Chipp tie is a perfect addition to the trad wardrobe.


Thanks for the kind words, Sir. Let me know if you're interested, I've got a couple left. $35.

JB


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

Just a couple of my emblematics. However, I am longing for a hippo tie as the Hippo is my universities unofficial mascot. If anyone has a spare or is willing to let theirs go, I would make it worth your while.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice to see I'm not the only one with the D.O.M. tie!


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

This Chipp emblematic is a bit subtle for me:



Am I right in reading that as "N" "C" "O"? Like a non-commisioned officer?


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

DFPyne said:


> Just a couple of my emblematics. However, I am longing for a hippo tie as the Hippo is my universities unofficial mascot. If anyone has a spare or is willing to let theirs go, I would make it worth your while.


Love the LLBean boot tie! Where'd you get that?


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

You can get the Bean boot tie in store now although the one is saw is in navy and doesn't say llbean inc. Just the boots. Can't seem to find it on the website.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

DFPyne said:


> Just a couple of my emblematics. However, I am longing for a hippo tie as the Hippo is my universities unofficial mascot. If anyone has a spare or is willing to let theirs go, I would make it worth your while.


Pyne, you must be a GW man. Get thee to Press. They are the maker of the official Hippo tie!

JB

EDIT: I note they've taken them down off the website. I'd suggest you call the New York store, or stop by 18th and L.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

CMDC said:


> You can get the Bean boot tie in store now although the one is saw is in navy and doesn't say llbean inc. Just the boots. Can't seem to find it on the website.


sounds even better...I'd love one, too. Will have to make a trip to Tyson's.

JB


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

CMDC said:


> You can get the Bean boot tie in store now although the one is saw is in navy and doesn't say llbean inc. Just the boots. Can't seem to find it on the website.


What LLB store have you seen them at?


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

O'Connell's has the trousers to match. DFPyne also has the famous dog house tie which should have a lovely young lady as tipping material on the backside.


Trip English said:


> Nice to see I'm not the only one with the D.O.M. tie!


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

EastVillageTrad said:


> What LLB store have you seen them at?


The last time I was at the Tysons Corner, VA store--about 2 weeks ago--they had them. IIRC about $30.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

HalfLegend said:


> Ah anyone know of a good one with penguins on it? It's my schools mascot and I'd love to get one.


Lands End had some, owls too!!


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

CMDC said:


> The last time I was at the Tysons Corner, VA store--about 2 weeks ago--they had them. IIRC about $30.


I just heard back from the ever helpful Laurie Brooks at L.L. Bean. She informed me that the navy Bean Boot tie (Item number #270029 -$29.50) will be available online in March and that a Loden color will be available 7/5/11.

I think I am going to wait until July to add the updated one to my collection and pick up the Louden color, something about green and L.L. Bean just seems right to me.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Chipp Easter Egg









Chipp athletic balls emblematic









Chipp "Time Flies"









Chipp "Black Sheep"


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

I love the Chipp collection. Just acquired my first from Joe Tradly.


----------



## MrZipper (Sep 22, 2010)

A recent thrift find of my own, I thought Cards might appreciate:


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

I have one of those Easter Egg ties. I found it in my local salvation Army store. Regardless of current feeling on man made fiber ties, those ties were executed well. I remember looking at the tie rack and there were the worst polly ties on one side and even worse cheap Chinese silk on the other. The Chipp tie stood out against all the others. Here is another Chipp tie available on ebay The design is right out of Chipp's last tie flier. Paul recently told me that Chipp did ties for Kula Bay so do not let the label stand in your way if you like the design.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

MrZipper said:


> A recent thrift find of my own, I thought Cards might appreciate:


Tweedy Don sold me a cardinals emblematic a while back, but that's another really good one.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Cardinals5 said:


> Chipp "Time Flies"


I love this one, Cards!


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

srivats said:


> I love this one, Cards!


All four I posted above, including the Time Flies, are selling on eBay right now - just search for Chipp in the ties section.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

Cardinals5 said:


> Chipp "Black Sheep"


I owned this tie back in the mid-1980s. The first time I wore it, I remember bending over my cup of coffee to reach the sugar or creamer on the other side of the table, and a good 2-3" of tie dipped into the coffee. I was distraught. I blotted it a couple of hundred times, forgot about it, and several hours later the stain was.........gone. I never would have bought the tie if I'd known it was polyester but it ended up being its saving grace.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

LL Bean boot tie in Navy - get 'em while they're hot!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

The boots appear more plentiful in the catalog version than the prototype.

Fish hook tie looks pretty cool too!!

Thanks for the follow up.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

I like it - just got one. Now I need to sell a few ties to justify it...

Will put up a photo when it arrives. Should be fun to wear to a couple cocktail parties this winter!


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

$29.50 is a pretty reasonable price for the Bean boot tie, EVT. Too bad I already own numerous navy emblematics, which makes purchasing this one a bit silly for me.


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

Sir Cingle said:


> Too bad I already own numerous navy emblematics, which makes purchasing this one a bit silly for me.


Though I own upwards to 30 navy emblematic which some would argue was too many many ties ago, I too have a hard time purchasing this blue one which is why I am waiting for the green one to come out in July.


----------



## KvnO (May 25, 2010)

I picked this Santa and Jesus emblematic up from Jack Spade a few weeks ago. Now, I'm patiently waiting for Christmas...

https://www.jackspade.com/shop/product.php?productid=20648&cat=316&page=1


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Here a tie for the guy who wakes up in the morning and says, "I would really like to invite a workplace sexual harrasment lawsuit."


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

C. Sharp said:


> Here a tie for the guy who wakes up in the morning and says, "I would really like to invite a workplace sexual harrasment lawsuit."


Almost as bad as this one I picked up a little while ago


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Got the Bean Boot tie in the mail yesterday. It is really nice, quality silk, very well made.

Only negative is "Made in China"


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

How about a pic when you get a chance??

I'm still interested if the field is well spaced or crowded with boots.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

WouldaShoulda said:


> How about a pic when you get a chance??
> 
> I'm still interested if the field is well spaced or crowded with boots.


Looks the same as it does on the site.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Pyne's Bean Boot tie below (or above, depending on how you read the forum) is better spaced than the current iteration (in my opinion). I also like the look of the boot better, but don't love the "LL Bean" written below the boot. 

EVT: thoughts on the spacing? 

JB


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

I don't mind the current spacing. It is a little more crowded than your 'standard' emblematic, but not so much that it takes away from the effect...


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

I love the Jack Spade "mid-life crisis" tie...just wish it were wider than 3".

https://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=505532&cm_mmc=Froogle-_-n-_-n-_-n


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. Indeed, a tie to die for...literally...and probably at the hands of a loved one(!)? :crazy:


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

EastVillageTrad said:


> Looks the same as it does on the site.


VOILA!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice!!

Of course, now it appears they are out of the first run...


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

I see it on the LLB . Same link as the fishing hook tie, just click the navy color.


----------



## St. Charles Ave. (Jan 15, 2011)

C. Sharp said:


> Here a tie for the guy who wakes up in the morning and says, "I would really like to invite a workplace sexual harrasment lawsuit." https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330524588182&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 This is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Haven't used this thread in a while. Here's a classic from Chipp


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Fantastic tie for an athletic suporter! LOL.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Cards belated welcome back.

Any of our members with USMC ties should check this out. 
https://www.auctiva.com/hostedimage...4592,556714497&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0



Cardinals5 said:


> Haven't used this thread in a while. Here's a classic from Chipp


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

A pair of my favorites of the type, BB from the 80's. I like them even more since they are just under 3-1/2" wide.


----------



## benjclark (Mar 14, 2012)

Golfer, fouled anchor, and some nautical signal flags.


----------



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)

I have always been drawn to these type of ties... even before i knew about AAAC or Trad.

I used to have alot but donated some of them back.


----------



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)

Love those BB Duck Ties Ensiferous


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

I have a small collection of emblematics, all from thrift stores. Favorites include tennis racquets (Brooks Brothers), American flags (Ralph Lauren Purple Label), sharks (Chipp), pheasants (vintage Abercrombie and Fitch), and screws and "U"s—though I haven't had the courage to wear that last one to work.

I'm also a fan of the emblematic's non-trad cousin, the printed silk foulard, and have thrifted several by Ferragamo: panthers; dogs, birds, and horses; apples; pelicans and airplanes; golf clubs; and others.

These get less play in my rotation, but they're fun to wear every once in a while, and I find myself reaching for them more often lately.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

I love emblematics. Always looking for Golden Retrievers. Always find Scotties.


----------



## greekgeek (Mar 19, 2009)

Found a neat vtg Givenchy w/ Coke Bottles on blue background


----------



## wrwhiteknight (Mar 20, 2012)

Todays outfit - with playing pandas by Hermes -


----------



## wwilson (Jul 13, 2012)

Ensiferous said:


> A pair of my favorites of the type, BB from the 80's. I like them even more since they are just under 3-1/2" wide.


Color me jealous...


----------



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)

wwilson said:


> Color me jealous...


Me 2! I am on a duck hunt for that blue one


----------



## wwilson (Jul 13, 2012)

H


Trevor said:


> Me 2! I am on a duck hunt for that blue one


One on the bay right now...little high for me...


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

I could just sit here and look at ties on shirt backgrounds all day. I picked up a couple of my local thrift yesterday. A BB repp tie, a Bert Pullitzer emblematic that I can't tell what the emblem is. It looks like a lobster feeding a golden retriever some kind of white substance. (I'll have to post it later and let you guys guess!) Also got one with ducks in flight from a local men's clothier.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

wrwhiteknight said:


> Todays outfit - with playing pandas by Hermes -


That is a very nice look, Warren. The sweater is not very practical for Alabama, but it does look cozy! Just make sure to keep the back of the tie together!! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

Trevor said:


>


Am I the only one who saw this tie, and immediately thought "Gilligan with tennis racket?"


----------



## wrwhiteknight (Mar 20, 2012)

Check out these pants - yes I know this is about ties, but these would be really fun for the right person -


----------



## benjclark (Mar 14, 2012)

I love emblematic ties. I just acquired a small lot of them and thought this one was curious, took a closer look, because I wasn't sure I'm "reading" it correctly. Is this a pun/ joke? Is this gentleman conducting a rather private and delicate act? Maker is Lily Pulitzer Mens Stuff - Palm Beach.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

benjclark said:


> View attachment 6176
> View attachment 6177
> 
> 
> Is this a pun/ joke? Is this gentleman conducting a rather private and delicate act?


https://www.napoleon-series.org/faq/c_hand.html

Looks like it. Traditionally, Napoleon would pose with one hand inside his coat. This is, um...similar.


----------



## wrwhiteknight (Mar 20, 2012)

^^also the origin of the cross chest opposing "Napoleon pocket" such as is used on outdoor adventure coats.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## wrwhiteknight (Mar 20, 2012)

haha - not a good look!


----------

